# [solved]gentoo lease blocking windows from internet?

## Trotskey

Not too long ago I started noticing problems with my internet on windows 7.  Internet is fine on windows if I haven't been on my computer in a while, but once I boot into and shutdown gentoo, windows will not pick up a wired (eth0) connection.  When I tried restarting the dhcp on windows, it told me that it "could not connect to the DHCP server"  :Rolling Eyes:  .  

What is going on here?  Is this some problem with the server?

PS My wireless connection is fine.

----------

## chainsawbike

it may be related to if it is being left "up" or not ( ie to allow remote booting)

hth

----------

## Gentree

presumably the DHCP server is on the other end of the eth0 link , so if it can't see the link ....

MS networking has always been PITA for taking a year to update when you make changes. 

You could try to stabalise things by configuring the router (you don't say but I'm guessing your dhcp server is an adsl router) to provide a fixed IP to your PC then configure the PC with the same fixed IP and take it off dhcp setup.

People seem to love "it just works" solutions like dhcp until it doesn't just work. 

In general there's no need to run dhcp in a trivial domestic network. Fix an IP and keep it. Do the same in your gentoo /etc/hosts.

----------

## sam.reader

I think you will have to check the multicast option on your Modem

Initially I had the same problem with my laptop also.

Then I came across a site where all the required details were given.

----------

## Jaglover

Probably Linux driver shuts the NIC down, Windows is unable to detect it in this state, does not load the driver and DHCP client gives the error.

What NIC you have.

----------

## Trotskey

Anyway, I found a way to deal with the problem now.  I just have to disable/reenable the device at windows's "Network and Sharing Center>Change adapter settings", when it restarts, I get internet.  Sorry I didn't say anything about my internet, I have a plug in the wall in my dorm room.  So resetting the router would be kinda rediculous for me.  I'll have to check out the multicast modem to see if that is a better solution.

----------

## onlinematters

While I didn't have this exact problem, I can tell you that when I upgraded to Windows 7 I could not get Firefox and Chrome to see the internet (IE could) Turns out that I had to reset (I think) netpipes from the command line.  I wrote a post on this workaround - which I had to pay for Microsoft support to figure out and even they were stumped at first.  However, for th elife of me I can't find it now.  While the issue is different, I might look in that direction

----------

